# Radiator Hose Change



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Drain the radiator from the petcock into a container using a funnel. Plastic milk jug, etc. Have several on hand. 

Dont just let it run out on the ground as it is toxic to pets/animals. 

The amount drained should about equal what you need to put back in plus any that didnt make the container. Your owners maual should have a capacity for a full drain. 

As far as the new mix, I use 50/50 but consult the temp chart on the back of the anti-freeze for expected coldest temps in your area.


----------



## UBoiler (Nov 7, 2007)

I have an appliance tray (a two inch high plastic container thats about 4 inches wider than a washing machine) that I use any time I'm repairing my cooling system to catch any anti-freeze. If my anti-freeze is providing proper insurance against freezing and it's between my regular clean and flushes, I just re-use it. Like Sammy said drain the radiator using the drain spout into a bucket or like container. My truck doesn't have a drain spout so I drain by pulling off the lower hose and use the above appliance tray for any spills from both radiator side and engine side. 

Wondering why you are replacing your two hoses? Good luck and let us know how your project turns out. Cliff


----------



## capt2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------

